# 1998 grizzly 600



## coldblooded (Apr 27, 2011)

I recently bought a beat up 98 Grizzly 600, it has a lot of work needed. There are several things that has baffled me about this machine, because I normally ride Polaris'. 

#1 Is there supposed to be oil, where my stator is located?
#2 When I try to start it, it hesitates and finally engages the starter or does nothing at all.
#3 A lot of oil is leaking from around the valve cover, is there a gasket of some kind I can buy for this?
#4 The pipes on the quad get cherry red, is this normal?:cussing:


----------

